# June 20th Reefers social get together 2pm @ Town hall pub Coquitlam



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This is a drop in get together for anyone into salt water reefing, come on out and join in it's a lot of fun to meet others into reefing and the food and refreshments are good too.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Reminder lets see some reefing/salt water folks out to the get together, it's not a formal thing it's just fun! :lol:


----------

